# April 21 IASCA 1x - Marysville, WA



## slammedsuburban (Jun 6, 2012)

IASCA 1x - SQ and SPL
Sunday, April 21

Sound Werks
13319 38th Ave. Ne 
Marysville, WA 98271

$25 for one format, $20 for each additional format

Registration starts at 10
Sq judging starts at 11
SPL judging starts at noon

Trophies for 1st and 2nd, medals for 3rd


----------

